
Former Apple engineer says US govt turned an iPod into secret geiger counter - CharlesW
https://9to5mac.com/2020/08/18/former-apple-engineer-says-us-govt-turned-an-ipod-into-secret-geiger-counter/
======
jessriedel
The Apple engineer helped the US government allow data to be secretly recorded
to an iPod hard drive from unrevealed additional hardware that the government
added to the interior of the iPod. That the additional hardware was a Geiger
counter appears to be pure speculation by the engineer.

------
mrpigeonpants
And this was how Bechtel managed to root out the notorious break room farter,
with the Fart Detector 9000.

------
cma
Is here some kind of statute of limitations on revealing this?

~~~
boring_twenties
Don't think the guy is under any obligation to keep quiet as he's not the one
who has a security clearance? And it doesn't sound like there is any secret
information here anyway, the guy is just guessing that it was a geiger
counter.

------
netsharc
"says" => "speculates".

And of course the HTML title and the title that would appear on social media
shares of that article is "Secret geiger counter hidden inside iPod by US
government".

Long live journalism!

------
justinclift
Heh Heh Heh.

The modern equivalent would be "I used to work at Foxconn. My boss's boss came
up to me and said 'I have a special assignment for you. Your boss doesn’t know
about it. You’ll help two engineers from [somewhere gov related] build a
special iDevice. Report only to me'".

